# laparoscopic sigmoid colectomy, diverting loop ileostomy



## rgrimes

What CPT codes(s) would be used for laparoscopic sigmoid colectomy, mobilization of splenic flexure and diverting loop ileostomy?  I know I would use 44213 for mobilization of splenic flexure, but I am having a hard time determining the correct code(s) for the sigmoid colectomy and diverting loop ileostomy.

Thank you

Ruth Ann


----------



## lindacoder

Without seeing the operative note I would use 44204 for the sigmoid colectomy, 44213 for the splenic flexure and 44188 for the diverting loop ileostomy.


----------

